
PubGrub: Next-Generation Version Solving - jsnell
https://medium.com/@nex3/pubgrub-2fb6470504f
======
HIPisTheAnswer
Nix is the right way to build an OS; declare _everything_.

------
fwip
This is really cool. It was a little dense for me, not knowing much about
version solvers.

I'd love to see a comparison to other existing solvers - i.e: How much work
does this take relative to npm's solver? Are the same version choices made, or
do they differ?

~~~
bryanlarsen
npm trivially bypasses this problem by allowing multiple versions of the same
package. Using the authors example, dropdown can use icons@2 and root can use
icons@1 so there is no conflict nor any need for a fancy solver.

This solver would be useful if you wanted to use npm in a purely flat mode
where only a single version of a package was allowed.

~~~
fwip
Ah, see, I don't know much about version solvers. :)

Would something like apt-get or yum be a better comparison, as they require
only one version to be installed with a given name?

